
Food in America compared to the U.K. (Why is it so different?) - codeulike
https://foodbabe.com/food-in-america-compared-to-the-u-k-why-is-it-so-different/
======
digi59404
I have to wonder... Is it that the ingredients are that different? Or is it
that they simply have different labeling standards where some things don't
have to be listed on the ingredients label.

I'm an expat in Germany until December. I've absolutely noticed a change in
the food quality. To me it tastes worse, has less flavor, has less things like
salt, etc. So there is an ingredient difference.

But that doesn't mean it will be on the label. For example - Beef in Germany
tastes more gamey. This is because of the way they treat their cows and what
they feed them. Also their lack of salt and spice.

